# Cycle World 2011 Road Bike Wheel & Deal Event!



## MikeLord (Nov 22, 2010)

Time to get rid of all of our 2011 Carbon Fiber Road Bikes! Below is a list of bikes and framesets that can be yours for a deal deal! We need to move these out and make room for our 2012 bikes. 

Any REASONABLE offer will be accepted!

Please email [email protected] with offer and any questions
or call Mike at 818.349.6902

2011 Cannondale Supersix 5 Double 56cm Replica Team Liquigas 
MSRP: $2150
Cannondale SuperSix 5 - Cycle World Bikes - Northridge

2011 Cannondale Supersix 3 Double 56cm Race Red/White 
MSRP $3200
Cannondale SuperSix 3 - Cycle World Bikes - Northridge

2011 Cannondale Synapse 3 Compact 54cm Race Red/Magnesium White
MSRP $3200
Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Compact - Cycle World Bikes - Northridge

2011 Cervelo S3 Red 54cm Black
MSRP $6600
Cervelo S3 Red - Cycle World Bikes - Northridge

2011 Cervelo S3 Red 56cm Black
MSRP $6600
Cervelo S3 Red - Cycle World Bikes - Northridge

2011 Cervelo S2 Dura-Ace 58cm White
MSRP $5500
Bikes - Aero Road Bikes - S2

2011 Cervelo P2 Ultegra 51cm Black
MSRP $2800
Bikes - Triathlon Time Trial Bikes - P2

2010 Cervelo P1 56cm Ultegra Red/Silver
MSRP $1800
Bikes - Triathlon Time Trial Bikes - P1

2011 Cervelo P3 56Cm Ultegra White 
MSRP $3700
Bikes - Triathlon Time Trial Bikes - P3

2011 Cervelo RS X-Small 44cm White 
MSRP $2600
Bikes - Squoval Road Bikes - RS

2011 Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL3 56cm White/Navy 
MSRP $7700
Specialized Bicycle Components : S-Works Tarmac SL3 SRAM

2011 Specialized Roubaix Expert 54cm Blue/White 
MSRP $3700
Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix SL3 Expert Compact

2011 Specialized Roubaix Pro Dura-Ace 56cm Carbon/White 
MSRP $5200
Specialized Bicycle Components : Roubaix SL3 Pro Dura-Ace

FRAMESETS

2011 Cervelo R3 54Cm Frameset Black
MSRP $2800
Bikes - Squoval Road Bikes - R3

2011 Cervelo R3 58Cm Frameset White
MSRP $2800
Bikes - Squoval Road Bikes - R3

2011 Cervelo S3 54cm Frameset Black
MSRP $4500
Bikes - Aero Road Bikes - S3


----------

